# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Monarkia e Brunei

## J@mes

Brunei është një shtet monark, i cili udhëhiqet nga familja mbretërore. Brunei është mbretëri qe prej 600 vitesh(600 vjet mbreteri nga e njejta familje) dhe konsiderohet ndër me të vjetrat në botë. Brunei eshte ngjitur me Malajzine.

Gjatë këtyre shekujve Brunein e kanë udhëhequr 29 mbretër, duke e konsideruar në mesin e tyre edhe sulltanin aktual, Hassan El Bolkia-n.
*FOTO*

Sulltani i parë Awang Alak Betatar kishte pranuar Islamin dhe kishte ndërruar emrin e tij në Muhammed Shah. Me këtë mbret fillon historia e shkruar e Bruneit.

Lista e emrave të Sulltanëve të Bruneit

1- Sulltan Muhammed Shah ( 1363-1402)

2- Sulltan Ahmed ( 1408-1425)

3- Sulltan Sherif Ali([4]) (1425-1432)

4- Sulltan Sulejman (1432-1485)

5- Sulltan Bolkiah (1485-1524)

6- Sulltan Abdul Kahar ( 1524-1530)

7- Sulltan Saiful Rijal ( 1533-1581)

8- Sulltan Shah Brunei ( 1581-1582)

9- Sulltan Hassan ( 1582-1598)

10- Sulltan Abdul Jalilul Akbar (1598-1659)

11- Sulltan Abdul Jalilul Jabbar (1659-1660)

12- Sulltan Muhammed Ali ( 1660-1661)

13- Sulltan Abdul Mubin ( 1661-1673)

14- Sulltan Muhyiddin ( 1673-1690)

15- Sulltan Nasaruddin ( 1690-1710)

16- Sulltan Kamalauddin ( 1710-1730 & 1737- 1740)

17- Sulltan Muhammad Aliuddin ( 1730-1737)

18- Sulltan Omar Ali Saifuddin 1( 1740-1795)

19- Sulltan Muhammad Tajuddin ( 1795-1804 & 1804-1807)

20- Sulltan Muhammad Jamalul Alam ( 1804)

21- Sulltan Muhammad Kanzul Alam ( 1807-1826)

22- Sulltan Muhammad Alam ( 1826-1828)

23- Sulltan Omar Ali Saifuddin 2 ( 1828-1852)

24- Sulltan Abdul Mu'min ( 1852- 1885)

25- Sulltan Hashim Jalilul Alam Aqamaddin (1885- 1906)

26- Sulltan Muhammad Jamalul Alam 2 ( 1906- 1924)

27- Sulltan Ahmad Tajuddin ( 1924-1950)

28- Sulltan Haji Sir Muda Omar Ali Saifuddin 3 ( 1950 -1967)

29- Hirësia e tij, Haji Sulltan Hassan El Bolkiah, Sulltani aktual (1967-)

Jeta e sulltanit Hassan El Bolkiah dhe roli i tij në pushtet.
Hirësia e tij, Sultan Haji Hassanal Bolkiah Mu'izzaddin Waddaulah dhe Yang Di-Pertuan i Brunei Darussalam, është sulltani i 29-të me radhë. Si fëmija më i madh, në vitin 1961, në moshën 15 vjeçare ishte kurorëzuar me kurorën mbretërore, gjegjësisht ishte caktuar për të ardhur në front pas babait të tij, të ndjerit Sulltan Omerit.

Më 5 tetor të vitit 1967 morri postin e mbretit të Bruneit. Atëbotë Sulltani ishte vetëm 21 vjeçar. Konform traditave të lashta të Bruneit, Sulltani kurorëzimin e tij mbretëror e bëri me 1 gusht 1968.

Sulltani ka lindur më 15 korrik 1946 në pallatin e quajtur Istana Darussalam në kryeqytet, (ish) Brunei Town ( tani Bandar Seri Begawan).

Shkollimin e hershëm e kishte marrë në mënyrë private në pallat, respektivisht në musal-lane (dhomën e faljes) së pallatit.Në moshën 9 vjeçare, pas mësimit privat në pallat, kishte kaluar në shkollën melaje në Bandar Brunei, tani Bandar Seri Begawan. Më vonë kishte shkuar në Kuala Lumpur, në Malajzi, ku kishte mësuar në shkollën" Rruga Gurney" (Jalan Gurney) për të vazhduar më pas, në të njëjtin shtet, në institutin e famshëm Viktoria më 1963.Më 1964 ishte kthyer në vend dhe kishte vazhduar studimet në kolegjin e babait të vet" Omar Ali Saifuddien", në kryeqytet, ish-Bandar Brunei.

Në Angli ishte kualifikuar si oficer në Sandhurst Royal Military Academy dhe në vitin 1967 ishte ngarkuar me detyrën e kapedan-it. Në tetor të këtij viti, ai lëshoi Sandhurst-in për të ardhur në Brunei për ta trashëguar fronin.

Një profesor i tij, duke e përshkruar sulltanin gjatë jetës së tij studentore kishte thënë" Ishte modest, i shoqërueshëm me të tjerët duke mos ndikuar në te aspak statusi i tij social... Ishte shembull për të gjithë studentët si dhe respektonte shumë profesorët e oficerët".

Sa i përket funksioneve, të cilat i ushtron Sulltani, nuk është lehtë t'i definosh, meqë nga koha në kohë i ka ndërruar, madje tani kur edhe ka caktuar djalin e tij si trashëgimtar, nuk na mbetet shumë vend për diskutim. Sido që të jetë ne po cekim funksionet që i ka ushtruar dhe i ushtron aktualisht.

Funksionin më të lartë e ka si Sulltan dhe Yang Di Pertuan (Kryetar i Shtetit). Ky funksion i njihet në bazë të ligjit të themeluar në vitin 1959.Pastaj kryeministër, Ministër i Mbrojtjes, Kryetar i Fesë në Brunei. Do theksuar këtu se në fillim, kur Sulltani morri pushtetin, detyrën e Ministrit të Mbrojtjes e kryente babai i tij, Ish-Sulltani Omer Ali Saifuddien, ndërsa pas vdekjes së tij, këtë post e trashëgoi Sulltani Hassan.

Më parë ushtronte edhe detyrën e Ministrit të Financave, por pas një kohe këtë post ia dha vëllait të vet.Pas rënies marramendëse të ekonomisë në Brunei gjatë viteve të 90-ta e këndej, Sulltani vendosi prapë t'a marrë këtë post nën mbikëqyrje.

Në vitin 1998, gjegjësisht më 3 nëntor, kishte futur nën udhëheqjen e Zyrës së Kryeministrit, postin e të cilit e gëzon vet Sulltani, edhe Ministrinë e Drejtësisë.

Nën patronazhin e Sulltanit funksionojnë këto këshilla:

1-Këshilli fetar, i cili përmban anëtarë të zgjedhur nga Sulltani. Këshilli të gjitha çështjet islame apo që kanë të bëjnë me fenë, ia shtron për shqyrtim Sulltanit, meqë ai konsiderohet Kryetar i Fesë, siç përmenda më parë.

2- Këshilli i Kryeministrisë.

3- Këshilli Parlamentar apo siç e quajnë Mexhlisu Shura. Roli i këtij këshilli zakonisht përqendrohet në këshillat që i jepen Sulltanit për ndryshimet në ligje, ngritja dhe zhvillimi i ligjeve, dhënia e çmimeve të nderit, etj.

4- Këshilli i Trashëgimisë (në fron).Ky këshill cakton pasardhësin e Sulltanit, nëse Sulltani vdes befasisht.

Krahas kësaj, Sulltani është Komandant Suprem i Forcave Ushtarake dhe Policore të Bruneit.

Sikurse edhe babai i tij, i cili me plotë të drejtë meriton të quhet Arkitekt i Bruneit Modern, pokështu edhe ky punon shumë në këtë drejtim që Brunei të jetë në mesin e shteteve të përparuara në çdo aspekt.

Sulltani shquhet si njeri shumë energjik. Çdoherë e mban vendin nën kontroll; viziton ministritë, mbikqyrë punët administrative, forcat e rendit, fshatrat, etj. Kjo gjë ka bërë që Sulltani të jetë shumë i afërm me popullin, të cilët e dojnë dhe e çmojnë shumë.

Sulltani është dekoruar me disa çmime, si: Njeriu i Paqes,nga" Së bashku për themelimin e Paqes" në Itali, pastaj është dekoruar me disa çmime tjera të nga universitete të shumta botërore, si: Oksfordi, Aberdeen-i, Malaya dhe UBD (University Brunei Darussalam).

Sulltani për të promovuar dhe përforcuar lidhjet me botën kishte udhëtuar rreth e përqark botës. Prej Azisë në Evropë dhe prej Evropës në Amerikë. Në shtator të vitit 1984, Brunein e kishte anëtarsuar në Kombet e Bashkuara.

Sulltani është shumë i interesuar për sport, e në veçanti për vaterpolon. Sulltani është i martuar me Mbretëreshën: Anak Hajjah Saleha dhe ka 10 fëmijë, 4 princa dhe 6 princesha.

Me parë Sulltani ka qenë i martuar edhe me një grua tjetër, prej së cilës është ndarë, për tu martuar përsëri këtë vit, 2005, me një grua tjetër. Pra për momentin, Sulltani ka dy gra nën kurorë. Zyra rezidente e Sulltanit është pallati i tij Istana Nurul Iman, i cili njëherit është edhe qendra administrative e shtetit.

----------


## J@mes

Jeta e princit Muhtedee Bil-lah (Sulltani i ardhshëm)

*Princi Muhtedee Bil-lah*

Më 10 gusht,1998, Brunei shënoi një datë të rëndësishme në historinë e tij. Në këtë ditë u proklamua zyrtarisht që princi Muhtedee Billah do të jetë princ trashëgimtar.Sipas kësaj, princi do të jetë sulltani i 30 i Bruneit. Princi ka lindur më 17 shkurt 1974 dhe është fëmiu i tretë me radhë i Hirësisë së tij, Sulltanit Hassan Al Bolkiah dhe mbretëreshës:Anak Hajah Saleha. Gjatë jetës së tij akademike, princi nuk ishte i zellshëm vetëm në studimet e tij akademike, por krahas kësaj ai ishte shumë i zellshëm edhe në aktivitete, edukatë dhe lëndet fetare.
Jeta e tij edukative fillon herët në shkollën Putera Puteri (Shkolla e princave e princeshave) në Pallatin Mbretëror Istana Darul Hana. Më pas, princi kishte vazhduar studimet duke u diplomuar më 1988 me Brunei Junior Çertifikatë, pastaj në Cambridge ( Kembrixh) më 1991, kishte marrë diplomë gjenerale për edukatë në nivelin "O", pastaj më 1994 në po të njëjtën lëmi ishte diplomuar prapë në një nivel më të lartë, dhe atë "A". Më 1995 princi kishte filluar të vijoj mësimet në Universitetin e Bruneit dhe në Oxford për studime islame. Në përgatitje për të qenë sulltani i ardhshëm nga Bruneit, princi ka qenë dhe është përherë në lidhje me tërë instancat e shtetit. Nuk janë të rralla vizitat e tij që ua bënte ministrive, objekteve fetare, shkollave,universitetit etj.

_Punuar nga Bey_Frasheri_

----------


## Gimi3

Avioni privat i Sultanit nga Brunei

----------


## Gimi3

brendesia e avionit

----------


## J@mes

Disa pamje te ndertesave te Brunei.

----------


## J@mes

Brunei Sultan's Automotive Empire

*Koleksioni i makinave luksoze te Sulltanit*

----------


## Gerrard

Eldo & Gimi: Qafsh mua per c'fare i keni nxjer keto, pak jemi semure po doni te na semurni me keq. Po mos ti ket Sulltani Bruneit qe nuk i dihet se sa eshte pasuria, kush do ti ket  :perqeshje: 

Ahhh jeto e jet, njeri ja jep e tjetrit ja merr  :buzeqeshje: )

Hajt ju shtofshin dhe njeher kaq  :ngerdheshje: 

Hajt se po nxjer dhe une nje foto, qe vlera e kesaj ndertese shkon sa te ndertosh nga e para dy Shqiperi.

Kalofshi mire

----------


## J@mes

E pe nje pjese te koleksionit te makinave te tij Endro  :buzeqeshje: 

Ky Sulltan nuk ishte bruneias por me prejardhje ishte nga Taifi i Arabisë Saudite. Konsiderohet prej pasardhësve te Husejnit,nipit te Pejgamberit, Alejhi selam. Ishte martuar me vajzën e sulltanit te dyte dhe pas vdekjes se tij, kishte hipur ne fron.

Di qe pallati i mbretëris permban 1.800 dhoma. Gjithashtu eshte eksportuesi i dyte ne bote per gaz natyral pas Rusise. Thuhet se fitimet e sulltanit jane marramendese. Çdo sekond fitojne rreth 120 dollare (te deklaruara). Imagjino te padeklaruara :perqeshje: 

Dua te sqaroj per lexuesit se: nganjehere ngaterrohet ky vend(Brunei) dhe princi i tij me princin e Dubait. Dubai eshte qyteti i Emirateve te Bashkuara Arabe. Ndersa Brunei shtet me vete. Sic e kam permendur me siper, ndodhet ngjitur me Malajzine.

Ketu keni njeren nga makinat me luksoze qe disponon sulltani.
*Foto-Makina*

----------


## Sokoli i Malit

Ky Sultani i Brunai njifet si blersi apo kidnapus i femrave nga e gjith bota,i ke shitur ndoj femer ti kti qe po e reklamon? :rrotullo syte:

----------


## Gimi3

> Ky Sultani i Brunai njifet si blersi apo kidnapus i femrave nga e gjith bota,i ke shitur ndoj femer ti kti qe po e reklamon?


eshte shume e turpshme te flasesh pa menduar , perse valle nuk lexon sepse ne kohen kur lexon nuk i bezdis te tjeret dhe nuk flet perralla te rreme gjera keto te cilat ti i ke profesion !

----------


## J@mes

> Ky Sultani i Brunai njifet si blersi apo kidnapus i femrave nga e gjith bota,i ke shitur ndoj femer ti kti qe po e reklamon?


Te marte e mira ty bashke me "kidnapusin" tend.

Kete shkrim e kam postuar ne kete nenforum vetem per kenaqesine dhe kuriozitetin e lexuesve dhe te apasionuarve te historise boterore.

Nuk me intereson absolutisht nese Sulltani eshte marre me trafikim femrash, nese eshte pervers, sadist, mazokist, etj si keto. Qellimi i temes nuk eshte ky.

----------


## Sokoli i Malit

> Te marte e mira ty bashke me "kidnapusin" tend.
> 
> Kete shkrim e kam postuar ne kete nenforum vetem per kenaqesine dhe kuriozitetin e lexuesve dhe te apasionuarve te historise boterore.
> 
> Nuk me intereson absolutisht nese Sulltani eshte marre me trafikim femrash, nese eshte pervers, sadist, mazokist, etj si keto. Qellimi i temes nuk eshte ky.


 Ne keto 20 vitet e fundit se paku 10 here ka qen i paditun nga artiste ,apo dhe femra te ndryshme per akte kidnapimi,dhe per tregti njerzore.


Gimi 3,me fal se e tregova te verteten per vllaun tend ne isl...... :arushi:

----------

